# 1407 Out of Committee



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

HB-1407 is out of committee----12-2 Do Pass, with ammendments. NDGF will tabulate the effect of the bill over the next 2 years and all five counties would be have the sunset clause by 2013, when it will be reviewed again.

The bill will probably go to the house floor next week, not sure on that yet.

So, it's up to you boys.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Richland and Sargeant are already open.This new version evidently now includes them in the sunset clause.Do sportsman take a chance and get rid of all of this in 2 years??? (fixed it)


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

ken w


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

KEN W said:


> Richland and Sargeant are already open.This new version evidently now includes them in the sunset clause.Do sportsman take a chance and get rid of all of this in 2 years??? (fixed it)


The proven pattern is that it becomes permanent and is not repealed. Kill it. Allow NDGF to do their job by regulations of higher limits early season, and spring kill permits. Reviewing all five counties in 2 years is like a loss leader in advertising. Meant to get you in the door.

Your House members can be contacted here:

http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/62-201 ... trict.html

2011 Representatives By District
District 1 Patrick Hatlestad 
District 1 Gary R. Sukut 
District 2 David S. Rust 
District 2 Bob Skarphol 
District 3 Andrew Maragos 
District 3 Roscoe Streyle 
District 4 Tom Conklin 
District 4 Kenton Onstad 
District 5 Roger Brabandt 
District 5 Scott Louser 
District 6 Glen Froseth 
District 6 Bob Hunskor 
District 7 Dick Anderson 
District 7 Jon Nelson 
District 8 Jeff Delzer 
District 8 Dwight Wrangham 
District 9 Tracy Boe 
District 9 Marvin E. Nelson 
District 10 Chuck Damschen 
District 10 David Monson 
District 11 Ron Guggisberg 
District 11 Scot Kelsh 
District 12 Lyle Hanson 
District 12 Joe Kroeber 
District 13 Kim Koppelman 
District 13 Alon Wieland 
District 14 Duane DeKrey 
District 14 Robin Weisz 
District 15 Curt Hofstad 
District 15 Dennis Johnson 
District 16 Robert Kilichowski 
District 16 Joyce Kingsbury 
District 17 Mark S. Owens 
District 17 Mark Sanford 
District 18 Eliot Glassheim 
District 18 Lonny B. Winrich 
District 19 Gary Paur 
District 19 Wayne Trottier 
District 20 Richard Holman 
District 20 Lee Kaldor 
District 21 Kathy Hogan 
District 21 Steven L. Zaiser 
District 22 Wesley R. Belter 
District 22 Vonnie Pietsch 
District 23 Bill Devlin 
District 23 Don Vigesaa 
District 24 Ralph Metcalf 
District 24 Phillip Mueller 
District 25 John D. Wall 
District 25 Clark Williams 
District 26 Bill Amerman 
District 26 Jerry Kelsh 
District 27 Randy Boehning 
District 27 Thomas R. Beadle 
District 28 Michael D. Brandenburg 
District 28 William E. Kretschmar 
District 29 Craig Headland 
District 29 Chet Pollert 
District 30 Mike Nathe 
District 30 Dave Weiler 
District 31 Karen M. Rohr 
District 31 Jim Schmidt 
District 32 Mark A. Dosch 
District 32 Lisa Meier 
District 33 Brenda Heller 
District 33 Gary Kreidt 
District 34 RaeAnn G. Kelsch 
District 34 Todd Porter 
District 35 Karen Karls 
District 35 Bob Martinson 
District 36 Shirley Meyer 
District 36 Mike Schatz 
District 37 Nancy Johnson 
District 37 Vicky Steiner 
District 38 Larry Bellew 
District 38 Dan Ruby 
District 39 David Drovdal 
District 39 Keith Kempenich 
District 40 Robert Frantsvog 
District 40 Matthew M. Klein 
District 41 Al Carlson 
District 41 Bette Grande 
District 42 Stacey Dahl 
District 42 Corey Mock 
District 43 Lois Delmore 
District 43 Curtiss Kreun 
District 44 Donald L. Clark 
District 44 Blair Thoreson 
District 45 Joe Heilman 
District 45 Ed Gruchalla 
District 46 Kathy Hawken 
District 46 Jim Kasper 
District 47 George J. Keiser 
District 47 Lawrence R. Klemin


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

Dick is right, remember when the Sargent county had a "sunset" clause...it disappeared....


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

g/o said:


> Richland and Sargent, Ken W.


Isn't that what I said????


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Say What? :thumb:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

g/o and Ken, there was an incorrect post somewhere above that was deleted by the author, quoting Dickey as one of the 5 counties. That misstatement got into Ken's post, so I changed it, so everybody would have the right names. *(fixed it) meant I fixed it. So you're both good.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

My apologies G/O.Didn't realize the post was changed. :thumb:


----------

